# Report for 2-23



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Went out on Sunday the 22nd. Action was good from noon to sundown in 20 to 25 feet. There is enough snow. There are some trails so you can get around. Water did come on top of the ice in the area where we fished. All and all it was a good trip.

Dean


----------

